# Moving to Dubai to teach in August!



## kk64 (Apr 8, 2013)

Hello everybody!
I'm upping sticks to come and live and work in Dubai this August. i will be working as a teacher and am bringing my 16 year old son with me 

Anybody got any advice for helping my son to settle into his new life?


----------



## DebbieT11 (Jul 26, 2012)

Zero advice to offer.... but welcome! Hope you enjoy the adventure here!


----------



## Bigjimbo (Oct 28, 2010)

As soon as he see's the girls out here he will be sold!


----------



## Jynxgirl (Nov 27, 2009)

Try to find similar activities for him here, as he had there. Probly best to do some research as far as sport leagues to sign him up for if he is into that, and is there are deadlines for the fall, to get him in those prior to those deadlines.


----------



## kk64 (Apr 8, 2013)

Oh Bigjimbo, that is so funny! 

My son is a skater and a drummer (that's going to be fun in an apartment!)  I have found that there are a few skateparks around, although I'm not sure where I'll be living yet!

Thanks for you replies!


----------



## saraswat (Apr 28, 2012)

kk64 said:


> Oh Bigjimbo, that is so funny!
> 
> My son is a skater and a drummer (that's going to be fun in an apartment!)
> 
> Thanks for you replies!


Skater _and_ drummer ... just wait till he hits his school, definitely a hit with the girls ... looking forward to the 'how do I corral my teenage son' in the near future


----------



## lxinuk (Mar 18, 2012)

I arrived last year with a 14 yr old (and 12 and 9!). .... My 14 yr old settled quickly. Will you be in the same school, this helped my kids. Give him all the time and space he needs, generally teenagers that old will sit back and see how the land lies and then jump in with both feet. every teenager I've met has had a transient life and they make friends easily which is good for our kids. He was included in tutor, class, and social events immediately. School also gave him a buddy (although the three buddies assigned to my 12 yr old were not quite so good!) which was great.

remember this is transient, the first friend my 12 yr old made, had sleep overs etc and they left in the first three months! 

It's character building and it's good, just let him take it at his own space (and hug him when he feels isolated....it happens to all of us.....age no barrier!). 

Which school?

x


----------



## kk64 (Apr 8, 2013)

I've just looked at the wellington International and it looks great! The only problem is the IB - I'm looking into it now but am not sure if he will flourish or drown as it's so different to A levels.

The other added problem is that I won't have his GCSE results until 22nd August and we come out shortly after that. What do we do if he doesn't make the grades?

I'm looking into schools that offer A levels, however, as I will be employed by GEMS and am granted free schooling it kind of limits my options.

It's such a worry but I know it will be a fantastic experience for him so I'm trying to remain focussed and positive.
Thanks for your support


----------



## Fat Bhoy Tim (Feb 28, 2013)

kk64 said:


> I've just looked at the wellington International and it looks great! The only problem is the IB - I'm looking into it now but am not sure if he will flourish or drown as it's so different to A levels.
> 
> The other added problem is that I won't have his GCSE results until 22nd August and we come out shortly after that. What do we do if he doesn't make the grades?
> 
> ...


I did A'levels when I went to school out here; I wish I'd done IB instead.


----------



## lxinuk (Mar 18, 2012)

kk64 said:


> I've just looked at the wellington International and it looks great! The only problem is the IB - I'm looking into it now but am not sure if he will flourish or drown as it's so different to A levels.
> 
> The other added problem is that I won't have his GCSE results until 22nd August and we come out shortly after that. What do we do if he doesn't make the grades?
> 
> ...


Have you been in touch with the head of 6th form, WIS offers lots and lots of routes, it's not limited to IB. My son is (or maybe that should be a 'was') not academic but as an example he has improved 5 GCSE grades in one subject since Sept just being in a school with high achieves, outstanding teachers and a place where is cool to learn rather than our exp. in the UK.

I am not in touch with what is offered at all of the GEMs but there are people who do....if you want contact let me know, not sure I can help but ill try! It will be fine. Xx


----------



## kk64 (Apr 8, 2013)

No, I haven't spoken directly to the head of 6th form actually, that is a great idea! 

I know what you mean about the schools in the UK, sometimes I feel that it is deemed by the pupils cooler to underachieve than to be successful! That is one of my primary reasons for bringing my son here with me; well that and the fact that he's still my baby!

I really appreciate your help with this, it begins to make much more sense when you speak to somebody who's in the know. Even things that I would usually think of myself seem to be eluding me - must be the size of it all! xx


----------



## lxinuk (Mar 18, 2012)

kk64 said:


> No, I haven't spoken directly to the head of 6th form actually, that is a great idea!
> 
> I know what you mean about the schools in the UK, sometimes I feel that it is deemed by the pupils cooler to underachieve than to be successful! That is one of my primary reasons for bringing my son here with me; well that and the fact that he's still my baby!
> 
> I really appreciate your help with this, it begins to make much more sense when you speak to somebody who's in the know. Even things that I would usually think of myself seem to be eluding me - must be the size of it all! xx


I know I was in the same boat last year, we all were at some point. If you can get out there, met and greet lots if people, allow sleepovers and let him go a little, you will find those one or two special people.....it takes time and effort and sometimes a lot of courage but it can be done.....is you son a xboxer ? Maybe he would like a chat with my son, although he is a little younger!


----------



## kk64 (Apr 8, 2013)

I spoke with one of the IB teachers and he has made everything so much clearer! Thanks for that advice, I can now get on with all the paperwork that I have to get together now.


----------

